# crackling sound from stove pipe



## guest5234 (Dec 20, 2008)

Been burning dry wood for 3 months now but have noticed a few times in the last month a sort of crackling sound from stove pipe which just lasts a few seconds, is it the ash burning off the pipe or is it cresote burning off...and is it normal?
Thanks.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Dec 20, 2008)

That crackling sound, like something falling down the chimney? It may be chunks of creosote falling off, hitting others and knocking them off as they fall. Burning good & hot now can start to cook off and break loose stuff built up from months back. What kind of stove do you have? If it is like many and mine, that have a sort of shelf under the flu pipe, the creosote collects there until it restricts the exhaust flow up the pipe or till a good enough fire ignites it and then you have the beginnings of chimney fire. Whenever I here that noise from mine I open up the top of the stove and have to clear that shelf. Your configuration may be different.


----------



## guest5234 (Dec 20, 2008)

JerseyWreckDiver said:
			
		

> That crackling sound, like something falling down the chimney? It may be chunks of creosote falling off, hitting others and knocking them off as they fall. Burning good & hot now can start to cook off and break loose stuff built up from months back. What kind of stove do you have? If it is like many and mine, that have a sort of shelf under the flu pipe, the creosote collects there until it restricts the exhaust flow up the pipe or till a good enough fire ignites it and then you have the beginnings of chimney fire. Whenever I here that noise from mine I open up the top of the stove and have to clear that shelf. Your configuration may be different.



Thanks, will look at thye baffle plate tommorow...raging fire at the present.


----------



## Nic36 (Dec 20, 2008)

I had the same thing happen about two weeks ago. I started a fire and was really getting a good burn going when I opened the door to add more wood. I immediately started hearing a rustling, scratching sound. It scared me. I thought some small animal had fallen down the chimney and was being burned alive, then I thought it was a chimney fire. After a bit of panic, I later deduced it had to be creosote breaking free and falling down the chimney. 

When I start a fire now, I really try to crank it up for a while. Hopefully, that will the creosote levels down.

And yeah, I've been burning seasoned wood too.


----------



## bluefrier (Dec 20, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> Been burning dry wood for 3 months now but have noticed a few times in the last month a sort of crackling sound from stove pipe which just lasts a few seconds, is it the ash burning off the pipe or is it cresote burning off...and is it normal?
> Thanks.



It could be the metal expanding from getting hot or shrinking from cooling down.  If that's what you are hearing, that's normal.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Dec 20, 2008)

Nic36 said:
			
		

> I had the same thing happen about two weeks ago. I started a fire and was really getting a good burn going when I opened the door to add more wood. I immediately started hearing a rustling, scratching sound. It scared me. I thought some small animal had fallen down the chimney and was being burned alive, then I thought it was a chimney fire. After a bit of panic, I later deduced it had to be creosote breaking free and falling down the chimney.
> 
> When I start a fire now, I really try to crank it up for a while. Hopefully, that will the creosote levels down.
> 
> And yeah, I've been burning seasoned wood too.




Thats exactly when it happens, when you open the door or do something that increases the draft or when you just get the fire going good. The rush of air up the pipe breaks stuff loose and creates an avalanche effect. When you hear that, it is imperative to clean out everything that just fell down or you are begging for a chimney fire. You can get a big mound of it built up in no time at all. Also sometime happens when there is just a good gust of wind outside or the time is just right.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think that you are hearing the creosote fall. You are hearing this when you add more air than normal or when you get a real ripping fire going right? I think you have some creosote build up in your pipe, the sound is the creosote getting hot. I hear this occasionally, it is the first sign of needing your flue cleaned!


----------



## N/A N/A (Dec 20, 2008)

Inspect or have your chimney inspected ASAP. If you can, take a look. Taking time to do that is better than a chimney fire.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 21, 2008)

If you are burning that dry wood hot Neil that isn't normal. There is a four foot pipe going into a 90 degree into the chimney sitting eight feet from this desk and I haven't heard any "crackling" in that pipe in twenty five years. And before somebody asks, it is swept twice a year.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## kevinrea (Dec 21, 2008)

that's easy.

there are rice krispies in the smoke stack !!


----------

